# Use 2 powered locos?



## Big_Steve (Feb 21, 2016)

Evening,
Pretty new to the hobby. I have a n gauge Kato DC controller and a Kato DC Loco. Is it possible to put two powered locos together without damaging the controller? If so, if one loco is slightly faster, would you make it the first or second loco?

Thanks.


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

2 locos shouldn't hurt the controller........If the difference in speed is too great, I'd avoid running them together, but if it's a small difference, put the faster loco second. If you put it first it will try to pull away and uncouple from the slower one and run away from the train. Putting it second will tend to slow it slightly from the weight of the cars, and alsohelp keep it coupled to the slower one.


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

Just watch that the power pack don't get overheated. But I'm pretty sure the faster loco goes first so it will pull the slower loco, if you put the faster one second it will push the slower loco and possibly derail it.


----------



## Big_Steve (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks for the tips. Have you found that that the same model Loco from the same Manuf will pretty much all run close to the same speed?

Controller has a circuit breaker on it. Figured I'd throw it out to the more experienced to see if anyone yells "DON'T DO IT!!!"

Thanks for the input.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Big_Steve said:


> Thanks for the tips. Have you found that that the same model Loco from the same Manuf will pretty much all run close to the same speed?


.

Probably -- but sometimes manufacturers update the model -- say with a different motor -- and don't change the model number. So best to test separately first.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Another reason to go DCC. You can then speed match them in a consist, although it still won't be perfect.


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

Big_Steve said:


> Thanks for the tips. Have you found that that the same model Loco from the same Manuf will pretty much all run close to the same speed?
> 
> Controller has a circuit breaker on it. Figured I'd throw it out to the more experienced to see if anyone yells "DON'T DO IT!!!"
> 
> Thanks for the input.


Just remember if the circuit breaker trips you were already working on damaging something.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

/6 matt said:


> Just remember if the circuit breaker trips you were already working on damaging something.


True. A circuit breaker will trip if you have a short -- like a derailment, or you set a metal tool on your track. It will not detect damage to a loco caused by overloading it or forcing it to run at a different speed than it wants to run at.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*True unless*



MtRR75 said:


> True. A circuit breaker will trip if you have a short -- like a derailment, or you set a metal tool on your track. It will not detect damage to a loco caused by overloading it or forcing it to run at a different speed than it wants to run at.


 Until your locomotive starts emitting "realistic smoke"; and then you remember, it doesn't have a smoking unit! :laugh:

Traction Fan


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

Even cheap power packs (like Bachmann) usually put out 1 amp of power which is plenty for 2 n scale locos. I usually plan for .3 amps for anything post 1990. Many n scale locos use even less. Not sure what type of breaker Kato uses........some packs use a thermal breaker which would blow slower since it requires a short to exist a little longer till it heats up, but will also blow if you simply run too long or put too much load on the pack. Other packs blow instantly if a short occurs, but could care less about heat.
Back to the faster loco thing.......Matt is correct that if the second loco is too much faster, it can possibly derail the front loco. Ideally you add locos as you NEED them, which would mean you put cars behind the faster loco till it starts to spin it's wheels, THEN you add the second loco. Since the 1st loco is trying to drag the train, it can't push on the slower one, but the tug from the added loco pulls on the first loco enough to get the train moving. But we all know we add locos because we like the way it looks. So keep them as close as possible speed-wise.
As far as matching, you are correct that the same model from the same manufacturer should be close, but there are always exceptions. Many newer locos are close regardless of manufacturer. At our last club setup, I ran a consist with 2 atlas, 1 LifeLike, and one Intermountain and they ran perfectly together. Kato locos are usually speedsters and don't run well with other brands.....same for a lot of older locos.


----------

